# How to pump for an occasional bottle?



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

My dd is 9 weeks old, and I would like to be able to give an occasional bottle of expressed BM (so I can get my hair cut, fillings repaired, or have that margarita I've been craving for 11 months, lol).

My question is this -- if I'm not pumping regularly, how do I go about pumping for just a bottle here and there, without reducing the supply available to her at that moment through nursing? She still doesn't have any kind "schedule", and sometimes nurses every hour, and sometimes goes 2-4 hours between feedings. But I can never predict.

I've thought of pumping the free breast while she's nursing, because I've heard I'll get more while she's feeding than if I just pump solo, but I'm worried there won't be enough milk the next time she's hungry.

Any tips on how to do this would be greatly appreciated.

TIA!!


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

For the first couple of times you start pumping, yes your babe will be without a feeding. Your best bet is to pump when you have the most milk. Yes it is wise to pump when your babe is on the other side. Be mindful that when you start to routine pump your body is saying "hey i need to make more milk at this time of day". If you aren't going for a routine, I wouldn't worry about diminishing your supply. Babes can be standoffish w/ introducing a bottle. I had to go back to work part time @ 9 wks, we introduced the bottle @ 6 and gave it to our ds every couple of days w/ about 1 oz. in it. You don't have to go crazy w/ pumping I would only do about 2 oz at a time. I would also recommend giving your babe as little milk as possible, that way when she sees you she's hungry. I also found that its wise to freeze 1oz increments. If intersted try onestepahead.com. They sell little freezeable containers. Looks like ice cube trays with lids. These are very conveinent and you can defrost 1 oz at a time. When I started pumping 1 pumped every 2 hrs, then went to every 3, and now even if i'm away from my ds for 3 1/2 i don't pump. I go by the amount of engorgement. Now a days I don't get as engorged as i use to, probably as the feeding spread apart w/ age.

good luck..


----------



## Sarsparilla (Sep 8, 2005)

My baby is 11 weeks old. I usually freeze my milk in bags (I buy the ones esp. for freezing). He'll eat 3-5 ounces in a bottle feeding, so I freeze 3-5 ounces per bag.
If you pump in the morning, you'll usually get more milk. What the lactation consultant told me is to pump on the other breast while ds is eating. (I don't have to do that anymore, but in the beginning of pumping, it sure made a BIG difference). If I pump between 3 and 5 in the morning, I get the most milk. She said this is because you release a lot of nursing hormone during the night.
I feed him on the breast with the least amount of milk (I'm lopsided!), and I pump on the other side, and then feed him on it. She told me that you will make more milk to feed the baby, but the pump isn't really strong enough to get your body to make more, specifically for it after the baby has eaten it all up. And, that way, when you move the baby onto the side you just pumped from, the babe will get the hind milk, so at least they're getting the super fatty stuff.
I made a routine out of the morning pumping after a while, just because I found that I couldn't plan for the times I needed to be somewhere or relax. I try to keep at least 6 packages in the freezer, but right now I've got about 10.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow! I just came to post this exact same question!

My problem is that I DEFINITELY don't want to build up my supply, as I've suffered from plugged ducts like nothing else with this baby.

Shanana, have you tried pumping right before you go to get a haircut, margarita, etc? That's what I'm thinking about doing.


----------

